# Der Festplatten High-Score-Performance-Thread



## xTc (12. Juli 2008)

Der High-Score-Festplatten-Performance-Thread​
Willkommen im HSFPT, dem High-Score-Festplatten-Performance-Thread.
Hier geht es um die Performance eurer Festplatte. 

Es werden zwei Statistiken geführt. Bei der ersten Statistik geht es darum eine möglichst hohe „Burst Speed“ zu erreichen und in der zweiten Statistik geht es darum den höchsten „Average read“ Wert zu bekommen.

Gemessen wird das ganze mit HD Tach. HD Tach bekommt Ihr hier: Klich mich!

Sobald ihr HD Tach runtergeladen und installiert habt geht es ans testen. Startet dazu als erstes HD Tach. Es öffnet sich ein Fenster. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als erstes wählt Ihr bei *„1“* welche Festplatte Ihr testen wollt. Dabei ist es immer besser eine Festplatte zu nehmen, auf der kein Betriebssystem ist.
Bei *„2“* wählt Ihr, wenn es nicht schon automatisch vorgegeben ist „Quick bench“ und klickt dann auf *„3“*  Run Test.

Das Fenster schließt sich und ein neues taucht auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald alle Tests abgeschlossen sind verschwindet auch dieses Fenster und öffnet sich ein weiteres.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist das Ergebnis. Es interessiert uns *„1“*,*„2“* und *„3“*. Die sind jeweils die Ergebnisse für die entsprechenden Statistiken. 


*Eurer Post sollte also so aussehen:*
_z.B. für Burst Speed:_
Burst Speed |Euer Username|Hersteller|Typ /Modell|Größe|Mainboard-Chipsatz|Betriebssystem
261,6|xTc|Seagate|ST3500320AS|500GB|X48|Win XP SP3


_Und für Average read:_
Average read|Random access|Euer Username|Hersteller|Typ /Modell|Größe|Mainboard-Chipsatz|Betriebssystem
85,4|12,2|xTc|Seagate|ST3500320AS|500GB|X48|Win XP SP3

Bitte gebt auch mit an ob es eine 2,5" oder 3,5" Platte ist. Wenn es eine externe Platte ist, gebt bitte auch noch den Anschluss mit an wie z.B. : USB, Firewire oder eSata.

Diese fügt Ihr dann in euren Post mit ein und hängt als Anhang einen Screenshot davon an.
Und schon wird das Ganze mit in die Tabellen eingetragen.

*Für User mit Raid-Systemen:*
_Fall's Ihr ein Raid-System fahrt dürft Ihr natürlich auch mitmachen. User mit Raid-Systemen habe Ihre eigene Statistik. Dabei müsst Ihr dann noch zusätzlich euer Raid-Level angeben._

Burst Speed|Raid-Level|Euer Username|Hersteller|Typ /Modell|Größe| Mainboard-Chipsatz|Betriebssystem

Average read|Random access|Raid-Level|Euer Username|Hersteller|Typ /Modell|Größe|Mainboard-Chipsatz|Betriebssystem



Also auf geht’s.

Gruß


Burst Speed-Statistik 3,5Zoll


Burst Speed (in MB/s)|Username|Hersteller|Typ /Modell|Größe|Mainboard-Chipsatz|Betriebssystem
261,6|xTc|Seagate|ST3500320AS|500GB|X48|Win XP SP3
255,5|illidan1988|Western Digital|WD3000GLFS-01F8U0|300GB|i975X|Win XP x86 SP3
248,9|Dr-Datenschutz|Samsung|HD103UJ|1TB|X38|Win XP SP2
247,4|Dr.House|Samsung|HD 642JJ|640GB|P45|Win XP SP3
246,1|Maaaaatze|Seagate|ST3250410AS|250GB|P35|Win XP SP2
244,7|MaN!aC|Samsung|HD502IJ|500GB|nforce 4 SLI|Windows Vista x64 SP1
243,8 |ÐA-Beginner|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|320 GB|P43|WIN XP SP3
241,8|Special_Flo|Samsung|HD103UJ|1000GB|965P/G|Win XP SP3
241,1|Klutten|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|750GB|nForce 4 SLI x16|Win XP SP2
241,0|No0dle|Samsung|HDS753LJ|750 GB/32MB Cache|P45/ICH10R|WinVista x64 SP1
239,9|GoZoU|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|640GB|X38|Win Server 2008
237.8|{FSs}Farmer|Samsung|HD642JJ|640|P45|Win Vista SP1
237,6|GoZoU|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|750GB|X38|Win Vista x64
237,1|GamerPC|Western Digital|WD5000AAKS|500GB|P35|Win XP SP3
234,3|e-freak1|Seagate|ST-3250410AS|250GB|P35|Windows XP SP3
231,6|Klutten|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|750GB|G31|Win Vista x86 SP1
231,6|BigBadBoss|Western Digital|WD6400AAKS|640GB|nForce 630a|Win XP SP2
231,4|digger|Maxtor|Diamond Max 21|250GB|P35|Win XP
230,1|e-freak1|Samsung|252KJ|250GB|P35|Windows XP SP3
226,8|Philster91|Samsung|HD103UJ|1TB|P965|Win Vista  x86
226,0|DON|Samsung|HD321KJ|320GB|nForce 780a SLI|Win 7 beta x64
225,9|Mojo|Samsung|HD642JJ|640GB|P35|Win XP SP3
223,0|Fabian|Samsung|Hd403LJ|400GB|P35|Win XP x86
222,6|devon|Samsung|HD642JJ|640GB|790i|Win XP SP2
221,2|DanielX|Samsung|HD501LJ|500GB|P45/ICH10|Win Vista x64 SP1
208,2|Olstyle|Seagate|Barracuda 7200.10|250gb|ICH9R|Vista x64 SP1
206,1|darkniz|Samsung|SP2504C|250GB|570 Ultra|Win XP SP3
205,6|maggats|Western Digital|WD5000AAKS|500GB|590SLI|Win XP SP2
205.2|grubsnek|Samsung|SP2504C|250 GB|P35|Win Vista SP1 x86
204,0|DanielX|Samsung|HD501LJ|500GB|680i LT|Win Vista x64 SP1
203,7|SilentKilla|Samsung|HD103UJ|931GB|P45|Windows Vista x64 SP1
202,7|heartcell|Seagatel|ST332082 OAS 3.AA |320GB|nForce 6100-4xx (MCP61)|Win Vista x64 SP1
201,9|SilentKilla|Samsung|HD103UJ|931GB|P35|Win Vista x64 SP1
200,7|whoozy|Samsung|HD642JJ|640GB|nForce4 Ultra|Windows XP SP2197,9|TALON-ONE|Western Digital|WD3200AAKS|320GB|Intel 975X|WIN XP SP2
196,2|ModdingfreaX|Samsung|HD250HJ|250GB|690G|Win XP SP3
194,8|illidan1988|Western Digital|WD2500YS-01SHB0|250GB|i975X|Win XP x86 SP3
194,4|JonnyB1989|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|640 GB|nForce780i|Win Vista SP1 x86
191,9|knipslicht|Samsung|HD250HJ|250GB|P35|Vista SP1 (32bit)
175,9|knipslicht|Samsung|HD401LJ|400GB|P35|Vista SP1 (32bit)
174.3|FoXXie|Hitachi|HUA721050KLA GK60|500 GB|nForce 650i SLI|Windows XP SP3
143,8|xTc|Seagate|ST340014AS|40GB|GM965|Vista x86 SP1
143,7|xTc|Western Digital|WD2500JD|250GB|GM965|Vista x32 SP1
143,0|xTc|Seagate|ST316002AS|160GB|GM965|Vista x86 SP1
136,2|Dr.House|Western Digital|WDC WD 1500 ADFD|150GB|P45|Win XP SP3
134.1|rxamax|Seagate|ST3500320AS AD14|500GB|P35|Win XP SP3
129.9|JimBeam|Western Digital|WD6400AAKS|640GB|nForce 4|Win XP SP2
128,9|phil.cf|Seagate|ST3500630AS 3.AAK|500 GB|965P|Win Vista x86
128,1|Player007|Seagate|ST3250310AS|250GB|P35|Win Vista HP SP1
126.9|MoS|Samsung|SP2504C|250 GB|P35/ICH9R|WinXP Pro SP3 32bit
126.7|MoS|Samsung|SP2504C|250 GB|P35/ICH9R|WinXP Pro SP3 32bit
126.3|JimBeam|Seagate|ST3250410AS|250GB|nForce 4|Win XP SP2
125,5|phil.cf|Seagate|ST3500320NS SN04|500 GB|965P|Win Vista x86
124,1|Pokerclock|Western Digital|WD2000JD|200GB|i915P|Windows XP SP2
123,0|illidan1988|Samsung|HD103UJ|1000GB|i975X|Win XP x86 SP3
96,7|HowDee|IBM|DDYS-T18350N|17,0GB|PT880Pro/Adaptec 29160|Win XP SP2
91,8|MaN!aC|Seagate|ST380011A|80GB|nforce 4 SLI|Windows Vista x64 SP1
88,8|Dünnschi|Maxtor|STM3250820A|250GB|X38|Win Vista x64 SP1
Average read-Statistik 3,5Zoll


Average read (in MB/s)|Random access (in Sekunden)|Username|Hersteller|Typ /Modell|Größe|Mainboard-Chipsatz|Betriebssystem
106,9|7,5|illidan1988|Western Digital|WD3000GLFS-01F8U0|300GB|i975X|Win XP x86 SP3
98,0|13,4|ÐA-Beginner|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|320 GB|P43|WIN XP SP3         
97,9|12,5|BigBadBoss|Western Digital|WD6400AAKS|640GB|nForce 630a|Win XP SP2
96,1|13,5|Philster91|Samsung|HD103UJ|1TB|P965|Win Vista  x86         
95,4|14,3|JonnyB1989|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|640 GB|nForce780i|Win Vista SP1 x86
95,3|18,9|GoZoU|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|640GB|X38|Win Server 2008
94.3|14.0|{FSs}Farmer|Samsung|HD642JJ|640|P45|Win Vista SP1
94,2|13,6|devon|Samsung|HD642JJ|640GB|790i|Win XP SP2
93,0|13,6|Mojo|Samsung|HD642JJ|640GB|P35|Windows XP SP3
91,7|14,1|SilentKilla|Samsung|HD103UJ|931GB|P45|Windows Vista x64 SP1
90,7|13,5|Dr.House|Samsung|HD 642JJ|640 GB|P45|Win XP SP3
90.3|15.8|JimBeam|Western Digital|WD6400AAKS|640GB|nForce 4|Win XP SP2
90,2|14,5|Special_Flo|Samsung|HD103UJ|1000GB|965P/G|Win XP SP3
90,0|12,5|phil.cf|Seagate|ST3500320NS SN04|500 GB|965P|Win Vista x86
89,5|13,2|illidan1988|Samsung|HD103UJ|1000GB|i975X |Win XP x86 SP3
89,4|14,9|Dr-Datenschutz|Samsung|HD103UJ|1TB|X38|Windows XP SP2
89,3|15.1|Maaaaatze|Seagate|ST3250410AS|250GB|P35|Win XP SP2
88,6|13,8|SilentKilla|Samsung|HD103UJ|931GB|P35|Win Vista x64 SP1
88,5|13,9|ModdingfreaX|Samsung|HD250HJ|250 GB|690G|Win XP SP3
87.8|12.3|rxamax|Seagate|ST3500320AS AD14|500GB|P35|Win XP SP3
86,6|15,0|digger|Maxtor|Diamond Max 21|250GB|P35|Win XP
86,1|13,9|knipslicht|Samsung|HD250HJ|250GB|P35|Vista SP1 (32bit)
85,4|12,2|xTc|Seagate|ST3500320AS|500GB|X48|Win XP SP3
85,0|15,4|e-freak1|Seagate|ST-3250410AS|250GB|P35|Windows XP SP3
84,3|15,1|Olstyle|Seagate|Barracuda 7200.10|250gb|ICH9R|Vista x64 SP1
82.4|15.0|JimBeam|Seagate|ST3250410AS|250GB|nForce 4|Win XP SP2
82,3|16,1|Player007|Seagate|ST3250310AS|250GB|P35|Win Vista x86 SP1
79,0|12,6|GamerPC|Western Digital|WD5000AAKS|500GB|P35|Win XP SP3
78,0|7,9|Dr.House|Western Digital|WDC WD 1500 ADFD|150GB|P45|Win XP SP3
76.9 12.5|FoXXie|Hitachi|HUA721050KLA GK60|500 GB|nForce 650i SLI|Windows XP SP3
75,6|13,6|MaN!aC|Samsung|HD502IJ|500GB|nforce 4 SLI|Windows Vista x64 SP1
75,3|14,7|GoZoU|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|750GB|X38|Win Vista x64
74,9|14,6|No0dle|Samsung|HDS753LJ|750 GB/32MB Cache|P45/ICH10R|Win Vista x64 SP1         
74,5|18,1|Klutten|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|750GB|nForce 4 SLI x16|Win XP SP2
74,4|13,4|Klutten|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|750GB|G31|Win Vista x86 SP1
71,5|13,3|maggats|Western Digital|WD5000AAKS|500GB|590SLI|Win XP SP 2
69,1|14,1|DanielX|Samsung|HD501LJ|500GB|680i LT|Win Vista x64 SP1
69,1|14,2|DanielX|Samsung|HD501LJ|500GB|P45/ICH10|Win Vista x64 SP1
68,9|14,2|Fabian|Samsung|Hd403LJ|400GB|P35|Windows XP x86
67.4|DON|Samsung|HD321KJ|320GB|nForce 780a SLI|Win 7 beta x64
66,1|13,4|whoozy|Samsung|HD642JJ|640GB|nForce4 Ultra|Windows XP SP2
66,0|13,6|heartcell|Seagate|ST332082 OAS 3.AA|320GB|nForce 6100-4xx (MCP61)|Win Vista x64 SP1
65,0|14,2|TALON-ONE|Western Digital|WD3200AAKS|320GB|Intel 975X|WIN XP SP2
63,1|13,7|darkniz|Samsung|SP2504C|250GB|570 Ultra|Win XP SP3
63,0|13,0|phil.cf|Seagate|ST3500630AS 3.AAK|500 GB|965P|Win Vista x86
63,0|17,3|knipslicht|Samsung|HD401LJ|400GB|P35|Vista SP1 (32bit)
61.8|14.1|MoS|Samsung|SP2504C|250 GB|P35/ICH9R|WinXP Pro SP3 32bit
60.8|14.7 ms|MoS|Samsung|SP2504C|250 GB|P35ICH9R|WinXP Pro SP3 32bit
60.0|14.0|grubsnek|Samsung|SP2504C|250 GB|P35|Win Vista SP1 x86
55,3|13,6|illidan1988|Western Digital|WD2500YS-01SHB0|250GB|i975X|Win XP x86 SP3
53,6|14,2|e-freak1|Samsung|252KJ|250GB|P35|Windows XP SP3
52,7|20,1|Pokerclock|Western Digital|WD2000JD|200GB|i915P|Win XP SP2
52,4|13,2|xTc|Western Digital|WD2500JD|250GB|GM965|Win Vista x86 SP1
47,4|14,7|MaN!aC|Seagate|ST380011A|80GB|nforce 4 SLI|Windows Vista x64 SP1
47,3|12,8|xTc|Seagate|ST340014AS|40GB|GM965|Win Vista x86 SP1
47,1|12,9|xTc|Seagate|ST316002AS|160GB|GM965|Win Vista x86 SP1
46,7|17,5|Dünnschi|Maxtor|STM3250820A|250GB|X38|Win Vista x64 SP1
28,3|8,7|HowDee|IBM|DDYS-T18350N|17,0GB|PT880Pro/Adaptec 29160|Win XP SP2
Burst Speed-Statistik 2,5Zoll


Burst Speed (in MB/s)|Username|Hersteller|Typ /Modell|Größe|Mainboard-Chipsatz|Betriebssystem
226.5|affabanana|Seagate|ST9120411ASG DE13|120GB|DELL-M2400-PM45|Win XP-pro-SP3
125,2|D!str(+)yer|Seagatel|ST9160310AS 0303|160GB|Intel i945GME|Win XP SP3
124,1|Klutten|Samsung|HM250JI|250GB|G31|Win Vista x86 SP1
118,1|Pokerclock|Seagate|ST9120822AS|120GB|GM965|Win XP SP2
116|D!str(+)yer|OCZ|Solid SSD 02.10104|160GB|Intel i945GME|Win XP SP3
114,3|<--@ndré-->|Hitachi|Travelstar|100GB|i945GM|Win XP SP2
102,7|xTc|Hitachi|HTS722020K9S|200GB|GM965|Win Vista x86 SP1Average read-Statistik 2,5Zoll


Average read (in MB/s)|Random access (in Sekunden)|Username|Hersteller|Typ /Modell|Größe|Mainboard-Chipsatz|Betriebssystem
95,4|0,2|D!str(+)yer|OCZ|Solid SSD 02.10104|60GB|Intel i945GME|Win XP SP3         
64.8|16.0|affabanana|Seagate|ST9120411ASG DE13|120GB|DELL-M2400-PM45|Win XP-pro-SP3
56,2|23,2|D!str(+)yer|Seagate|ST9160310AS 0303|160GB|Intel i945GME|Win XP SP3
50,0|17,3|Klutten|Samsung|HM250JI|250GB|G31|Win Vista x86 SP1
49,5|14,6|xTc|Hitachi|HTS722020K9S|200GB|GM965|Vista x86 SP1
35,8|16,4|Pokerclock|Seagate|ST9120822AS|120GB|GM965|Win XP SP2
33,0|18,5|<--@ndré-->|Hitachi|Travelstar|100GB|i945GM|Win XP SP2
Burst Speed-Statistik 3,5Zoll Extern


Burst Speed (in MB/s)|Username|Hersteller|Typ /Modell|Größe|Mainboard-Chipsatz|Betriebssystem|Anschluss
212,7|xTc|Samsung|HD642JJ|640GB|GM965|Win Vista x32 SP1|eSata
205,6|SilentKilla|Samsung|HD103UJ|931GB|P45|Windows Vista x64 SP1|eSATA
135,4|SilentKilla|Samsung|HD103UJ|931GB|P35|Win Vista x64 SP1|eSATA
124,5|maggats|Seagate|ST350063|500GB|590SLI|Win XP SP2|eSATA
35,4|illidan1988|Maxtor|STM3320620A|320GB|i975X|Win XP x86 SP3|USB
35,1|illidan1988|Western Digital|WD5000AAJB-00YRA0|500GB|i975X|Win XP x86 SP3|USB
32,0|Pokerclock|Hitachi|HDT72252|250GB|GM965|Win XP SP2|USB
Average read-Statistik 3,5Zoll Extern


Average read (in MB/s)|Random access (in Sekunden)|Username|Hersteller|Typ /Modell|Größe|Mainboard-Chipsatz|Betriebssystem|Anschluss
97,7|13,6|SilentKilla|Samsung|HD103UJ|931GB|P45|Windows Vista x64 SP1|eSATA
90,9|16,3|xTc|Samsung|HD642JJ|640GB|GM965|Win Vista x32 SP1|eSata
86,0|13,6|SilentKilla|Samsung|HD103UJ|931GB|P35|Win Vista x64 SP1|eSATA
67,3|12.9|maggats|Seagate|ST350063|500GB|590SLI|Win XP SP2|eSATA
29,7|18,1|Pokerclock|Hitachi|HDT72252|250GB|GM965|Win XP SP2|USB
33,1|15,8|illidan1988|Maxtor|STM3320620A|320GB|i97 5X|Win XP x86 SP3|USB
32,9|13,4|illidan1988|Western Digital|WD5000AAJB-00YRA0|500GB|i975X|Win XP x86 SP3|USB
Burst Speed-Statistik 2,5Zoll Extern


Burst Speed (in MB/s)|Username|Hersteller|Typ /Modell|Größe|Mainboard-Chipsatz|Betriebssystem|Anschluss
35,2|TALON-ONE|SAMSUNG|MP0804H|80GB|Intel 975X|WIN XP SP2|USB
34,3|Pokerclock|Western Digital|WD1600BEVE|160GB|GM965|Win XP SP2|USB
33,3|xTc|Hitachi|Travelstar|40GB|GM965|Win Vista x32 SP1|USB
Average read-Statistik 2,5Zoll Extern


Average read (in MB/s)|Random access (in Sekunden)|Username|Hersteller|Typ /Modell|Größe|Mainboard-Chipsatz|Betriebssystem|Anschluss
28,7|18,2|Pokerclock|Western Digital|WD1600BEVE|160GB|GM965|Win XP SP2|USB
26,8|18,4|TALON-ONE|SAMSUNG|MP0804H|80GB|Intel 975X|WIN XP SP2|USB
23,6|18,8|xTc|Hitachi|Travelstar|40GB|GM965|Win Vista x32 SP1|USB
Burst Speed-Statistik (Raid)


Burst Speed (in MB/s)|Raid-Level|Euer Username|Hersteller|Typ /Modell|Größe|Mainboard-Chipsatz|Betriebssystem
957.5 MB/s|RAID 0|Falcon|Seagate|ST3500320AS|2*500GB|ATi 790FX| Windows Vista
408,2|Raid 0|xTc|Seagate|ST3500320AS|2 x 500|X48|Win Vista SP1 x64
356.5|Raid 0|fritzzz|Samsung|HD753LJ|750GB|P45|Vista 64 bit
343,5|Raid 0|jetztaber|Samsung|HD501LJ|2 x 500|P965/ICH8R|Win XP SP3
338,0|Raid 0|jetztaber|Samsung|HD501LJ|2 x 500|P965/ICH8R|Win Vista 64
333,5|Raid 0|Klutten|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|2 x 750|nForce 4 SLI x16|Win Server 2008 x64
312,6 |Raid 0| heroe|Samsung|HD160JJ|2 x 160|X48|Win Vista x64
309,1|Raid 0|McZonk|WD|WD3200AAKS|2 x 320|P35/ICH9R|Win XP SP2
289,9|Raid0|Ecle|Seagate|ST3250410AS & ST3250620AS|2x250GB|P35|Win XP SP2 x86
250,6|Raid 0|Robär|Samsung|SP2504C|2 x 250|P45|Win Vista x64 SP1
234,7|Raid0|maggats|Western Digital|Raptor|2x 74gb|590SLI|Win XP SP2
207,1|Raid 0|Klutten|Western Digital|WD740GD|2 x 74|nForce 780i SLI|Win Vista X64 SP1
124,7|Raid 0|xTc|Seagate|ST340014AS|2 x 40|P45/ICH10R|Win XP SP2
Average read-Statistik (Raid)


Average read (in MB/s)|Random access (in Sekunden)|Raid-Level|Euer Username|Hersteller|Typ /Modell|Größe|Mainboard-Chipsatz|Betriebssystem
270,9|13,2|Raid 0|Biosman|Samsung|Spinpoint F1/HD322HJ|2 x 320 GB|P45|Vista 64 SP1
145,9|14,2|Raid 0|Klutten|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|2 x 750|nForce 4 SLI x16|Win Server 2008 x64
142,5|12,8|Raid 0|fritzzz|Samsung|HD753LJ|750GB|P45|Vista 64 bit
133.3|15.5|RAID 0|Falcon|Seagate|ST3500320AS|2*500GB|ATi 790FX|Windows Vista         
123,8 |14.1|Raid0|Ecle|Seagate|ST3250410AS & ST3250620AS|2x250GB|P35|Win XP SP2 x86
123,2|14,5|Raid 0|jetztaber|Samsung|HD501LJ|2 x 500|P965/ICH8R|Win XP SP3
122,6|12,8|Raid 0|McZonk|WD|WD3200AAKS|2 x 320|P35/ICH9R|Win XP SP2
121,6|14,6|Raid 0|jetztaber|Samsung|HD501LJ|2 x 500|P965/ICH8R|Win Vista 64
121,2|8,1|Raid 0|Klutten|Western Digital|WD740GD|2 x 74|nForce 780i SLI|Win Vista X64 SP1
118,3|8.0|Raid0|maggats|Western Digital|Raptor|2x 74gb|590SLI|Win XP SP2
108,6|17,2|Raid 0|Robär|Samsung|SP2504C|2 x 250|P45|Win Vista x64 SP1
95,7|17,0|Raid 0|Robär|Samsung|SP2504C|2 x 250|P45|Win Vista x64 SP1
94,9|14,6|Raid 0|heroe|Samsung|HD160JJ|2 x 160|X48|Win Vista x64
94,4|12,9|Raid 0|xTc|Seagate|ST340014AS|2 x 40|P45/ICH10R|Win XP SP2


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der High-Score-Festplatten-Performance-Thread*

Ich bin noch dafür, dass du 3,5" und 2,5" aufteilst. Aber sonst geile Idee.

Hier mal erst das Ergebnis von meiner Notebookfestplatte.

*Burst-Speed*
118,1|Pokerclock|Seagate|ST9120822AS|120GB|GM965|Windows XP SP2

*Average-Read*
35,8|16,4|Pokerclock|Seagate|ST9120822AS|120GB|GM965|Windows XP SP2


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der High-Score-Festplatten-Performance-Thread*

Dann hau ich mal mein Laptop hier rein. Bitte nicht lachen. 

114,9|<--@ndré-->|Hitachi|Travelstar|100GB|i945GM|Win XP SP2
32,5|18,2|<--@ndré-->|Hitachi|Travelstar|100GB|i945GM|Win XP SP2

/edit: Verdammt - habe den Screen ganz vergessen. 
Soll/muss ich den Test nochmal machen?


----------



## xTc (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der High-Score-Festplatten-Performance-Thread*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich bin noch dafür, dass du 3,5" und 2,5" aufteilst. Aber sonst geile Idee.



Hab ich gemacht  Hoppala dann muss ich dich ja bei 2,5Zoll eintragen. 




<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Dann hau ich mal mein Laptop hier rein. Bitte nicht lachen.
> 
> 114,9|<--@ndré-->|Hitachi|Travelstar|100GB|i945GM|Win XP SP2
> 32,5|18,2|<--@ndré-->|Hitachi|Travelstar|100GB|i945GM|Win XP SP2
> ...



Sei mir nicht böse, wäre aber besser wenn du es neu machst. Ist den anderen nur fair gegenüber. 


Gruß


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der High-Score-Festplatten-Performance-Thread*

So - hier: 

114,3|<--@ndré-->|Hitachi|Travelstar|100GB|i945GM|Win XP SP2
33,0|18,5|<--@ndré-->|Hitachi|Travelstar|100GB|i945GM|Win XP SP2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: Ach ja, da ist ein Tippfehler.


> Average read-Statistik 3,2Zoll



Muss ich nix zu sagen.


----------



## xTc (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der High-Score-Festplatten-Performance-Thread*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> So - hier:
> 
> 114,3|<--@ndré-->|Hitachi|Travelstar|100GB|i945GM|Win XP SP2
> 33,0|18,5|<--@ndré-->|Hitachi|Travelstar|100GB|i945GM|Win XP SP2
> ...



So, wirst sofort eingetragen. 

Hab auch mal meine Laptop gebench't.

102,7|xTc|Hitachi|HTS722020K9S|200GB|GM965|Vista x32 SP1
49,5|14,6|xTc|Hitachi|HTS722020K9S|200GB|GM965|Vista x32 SP1


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der High-Score-Festplatten-Performance-Thread*

Schon wieder ein Tippfehler - 49,5 statt 495.
Wäre ja ein bisschen übertrieben. 

Morgen kann ich noch 3 Ergebnisse posten (F1 750er/T166 400er/P120 250er).


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der High-Score-Festplatten-Performance-Thread*

Eine (die schnellere) meiner beiden baugleichen Desktopplatten (3,5"). Mittlerweile 3,5 Jahre alt.


Burst-Speed
124,1|Pokerclock|Western Digital|WD2000JD|200GB|i915P|Windows XP SP2

Average-Read
52,7|20,1|Pokerclock|Western Digital|WD2000JD|200GB|i915P|Windows XP SP2


----------



## xTc (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der High-Score-Festplatten-Performance-Thread*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Eine (die schnellere) meiner beiden baugleichen Desktopplatten (3,5"). Mittlerweile 3,5 Jahre alt.
> 
> 
> Burst-Speed
> ...



Habe ich eingetragen. Hatte hier auch noch ein paar Platten rumliegen welche ich mal ebend getestet habe. Morgen folgen dann auch nochmal 2 oder 3. 

Nummer 1:

143,0|xTc|Seagate|ST316002AS|160GB|GM965|Vista x32 SP1
47,1|12,9|xTc|Seagate|ST316002AS|160GB|GM965|Vista x32 SP1

Nummer 2:

143,8|xTc|Seagate|ST340014AS|40GB|GM965|Vista x32 SP1
47,3|12,8|xTc|Seagate|ST340014AS|40GB|GM965|Vista x32 SP1

Nummer 3:

143,7|xTc|Western Digital|WD2500JD|250GB|GM965|Vista x32 SP1
52,4|13,2|xTc|Western Digital|WD2500JD|250GB|GM965|Vista x32 SP1


----------



## f3rr1s (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der High-Score-Festplatten-Performance-Thread*

Hier meine 3,5 Sata

Habe leider nur 1 Festplatte -.-

*Burst-Speed*
134,1|F3RR1S|Maxtor|7L250S0|250GB|nForce570SLI|Windows XP SP2

*Average-Read*
53,6|14,2|F3RR1S|Maxtor|7L250S0|250GB|nForce570SLI|Windows XP SP2


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der High-Score-Festplatten-Performance-Thread*

Hab da noch eine Idee. Externe Festplatten. Müsste vielleicht dann nur eine extra Spalte gemacht werden, ob die Festplatte über USB, Firewire oder E-SATA angeschlossen ist. Unterteilung 2,5 und 3,5 Zoll vielleicht auch?

Meine Externe Festplatte 2,5" Trekstor Pocket X.u. 160GB > USB

Burst-Speed
34,3|Pokerclock|Western Digital|WD1600BEVE|160GB|GM965|Windows XP SP2|USB

Average-Read
28,7|18,2|Pokerclock|Western Digital|WD1600BEVE|160GB|GM965|Windows XP SP2|USB


----------



## xTc (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der High-Score-Festplatten-Performance-Thread*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Hab da noch eine Idee. Externe Festplatten. Müsste vielleicht dann nur eine extra Spalte gemacht werden, ob die Festplatte über USB, Firewire oder E-SATA angeschlossen ist. Unterteilung 2,5 und 3,5 Zoll vielleicht auch?
> 
> Meine Externe Festplatte 2,5" Trekstor Pocket X.u. 160GB > USB



Gute Idee. Wurde gleich umgesetzt.

Gruß

/Edit: Meine externe USB Platte....  Ich hab nen ganzes Datencenter hier

33,3|xTc|Hitachi|Travelstar|40GB|GM965|Vista x32 SP1|USB
23,6|18,8|xTc|Hitachi|Travelstar|40GB|GM965|Vista x32 SP1|USB


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der High-Score-Festplatten-Performance-Thread*

Vielleicht sprichst du noch einmal mit einem Admin oder Moderator um den Titel des Threads zu ändern. Da steht (bei mir zumindest) ja nur "Der...".


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der High-Score-Festplatten-Performance-Thread*

Noch eine externe Festplatte.

Philips SPD5110 , 250GB, 3,5", USB


Burst-Speed
32,0|Pokerclock|Hitachi|HDT72252|250GB|GM965|Windows XP SP2|USB

Average-Read
29,7|18,1|Pokerclock|Hitachi|HDT72252|250GB|GM965|Windows XP SP2|USB


----------



## JonnyB1989 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Der High-Score-Festplatten-Performance-Thread*

*Meine interne 3,5 zoll S-ATA Platte von Samsung

Brust Speed*

194,4|JonnyB1989|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|640 GB|nForce780i|Win Vista SP1 x86

*Average Read*

95,4|14,3|JonnyB1989|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|640 GB|nForce780i|Win Vista SP1 x86


----------



## heroe (13. Juli 2008)

Auja, Schwa**messen, will auch 

Burst
312,6 |Raid 0| heroe|Samsung|HD160JJ|2 x 160|X48|Vista x64

Average
94,9|14,6|Raid 0|heroe|Samsung|HD160JJ|2 x 160|X48|Vista x64


----------



## Player007 (13. Juli 2008)

Meine HD (Seagate|ST3250310AS|3,5 Zoll):

Burst-Speed
128,1|Player007|Seagate|ST3250310AS|250GB|P35|Windows Vista HP SP1

Average-Read
82,3|16,1|Player007|Seagate|ST3250310AS|250GB|P35|Windows Vista HP SP1

Gruß


----------



## DanielX (13. Juli 2008)

Mal meine 3,5 Samsung 

Burst-Speed
204,0|DanielX|Samsung|HD501LJ|500GB|680i LT|Windows Vista x64 SP1


Avarage
69,1|14,1|DanielX|Samsung|HD501LJ|500GB|680i LT|Windows Vista x64 SP1


----------



## GoZoU (13. Juli 2008)

3,5 Zoll Samsung Spinpoint F1 640GB

Burst Speed:
239,9|GoZoU|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|640GB|X38|Windows Server 2008

Average read:
95,3|GoZoU|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|640GB|X38|Windows Server 2008


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2008)

So, *UPDATE*.

Alle wurden eingetragen.


Gruß


----------



## JonnyB1989 (13. Juli 2008)

*grins* Ich bin immer noch erster in der Avarage Read Statistik für 3,5 zoll intern


----------



## SilentKilla (14. Juli 2008)

*3,5 Zoll, intern

**Burst-Speed*
201,9|SilentKilla|Samsung|HD103UJ|931GB|P35|Windows Vista x64 SP1

*Average-Read*
88,6|13,8|SilentKilla|Samsung|HD103UJ|931GB|P35|Windows Vista x64 SP1

*
3,5 Zoll, extern

**Burst-Speed*
 135,4|SilentKilla|Samsung|HD103UJ|931GB|P35|Windows Vista x64 SP1|eSATA

*Average-Read*
86,0|13,6|SilentKilla|Samsung|HD103UJ|931GB|P35|Windows Vista x64 SP1|eSATA


----------



## GoZoU (14. Juli 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> *grins* Ich bin immer noch erster in der Avarage Read Statistik für 3,5 zoll intern



Mal sehen wie lange noch 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## McZonk (14. Juli 2008)

So, mal eben schauen, ob meiner länger is 

Burst
309,1|Raid 0|McZonk|WD|WD3200AAKS|2 x 320|P35/ICH9R|XP_SP2

Average
122,6|12,8|Raid 0|McZonk|WD|WD3200AAKS|2 x 320|P35/ICH9R|XP_SP2


----------



## jetztaber (14. Juli 2008)

Nenene, vorbehaltlich weiterer Erkenntnisse mal meine Ergebnisse unter XP und Vista 64 (Kompatibiltätsmodus XP SP2).

Mit so nem langen könnte ich eigentlich noch nicht mal mehr kriechen... 
Liegt am aktivierten Volume Rückschreibcache. Soll ich den mal abschalten?! 

*3,5" intern*

XP SP3:

Burst
3091,7|Raid 0|jetztaber|Samsung|HD501LJ|2 x 500|P965/ICH8R|XP_SP3

Average
146,6|15,0|Raid 0|jetztaber|Samsung|HD501LJ|2 x 500|P965/ICH8R|XP_SP3

Vista 64 (XP SP2 Kompatibilitätsmodus):

Burst
2712,0|Raid 0|jetztaber|Samsung|HD501LJ|2 x 500|P965/ICH8R|Vista 64

Average
155,0|14,4|Raid 0|jetztaber|Samsung|HD501LJ|2 x 500|P965/ICH8R|Vista 64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkniz (14. Juli 2008)

*3,5 Zoll, intern*

*Burst Speed*
206,1|darkniz|Samsung|SP2504C|250GB|570 Ultra|Win XP SP3

*Average read*
63,1|13,7|darkniz|Samsung|SP2504C|250GB|570 Ultra|Win XP SP3


----------



## McZonk (14. Juli 2008)

Hast du den Rückschreibcache aktivert, jetztaber?


----------



## DanielX (14. Juli 2008)

Richtig krasses Ergebniss 

Aber du solltest vieleicht auch angeben welche Hardware und soweiter


----------



## xTc (14. Juli 2008)

So, alle wurden eingetragen.

@ jetztaber: Ah okay Daten sind da. Wie bitte hast du das gemacht? Wo aktiviert man den Rückschreibedings?


----------



## jetztaber (14. Juli 2008)

@McZonk:

Ja, habe ich. Deswegen nennt man mich auch Schmutzfuß! 
Hier die "richtigen" Ergebnisse. Haben den Vorteil, dass ich jetzt wieder laufen kann...

*3,5" intern*

XP SP3:

Burst
343,5|Raid 0|jetztaber|Samsung|HD501LJ|2 x 500|P965/ICH8R|XP_SP3

Average
123,2|14,5|Raid 0|jetztaber|Samsung|HD501LJ|2 x 500|P965/ICH8R|XP_SP3

Vista 64 (XP SP2 Kompatibilitätsmodus):

Burst
338,0|Raid 0|jetztaber|Samsung|HD501LJ|2 x 500|P965/ICH8R|Vista 64

Average
121,6|14,6|Raid 0|jetztaber|Samsung|HD501LJ|2 x 500|P965/ICH8R|Vista 64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (14. Juli 2008)

Cheater 

...gleich kommen auch noch ein paar Ergebnisse.

*EDIT:*

*3,5 Zoll Samsung Spinpoint F1 753GB*

Burst Speed:
231,6|Klutten|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|753GB|G31|Windows Vista Ultimate 32Bit

Average read:
74,4|13,4|Klutten|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|753GB|G31|Windows Vista Ultimate 32Bit

*2,5 Zoll Samsung Spinpoint 250GB*

Burst Speed:
124,1|Klutten|Samsung|HM250JI|250GB|G31|Windows Vista Ultimate 32Bit

Average read:
50,0|17,3|Klutten|Samsung|HM250JI|250GB|G31|Windows Vista Ultimate 32Bit


----------



## jetztaber (14. Juli 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> @ jetztaber: Ah okay Daten sind da. Wie bitte hast du das gemacht? Wo aktiviert man den Rückschreibedings?



Mit der Intel Raid-Software in XP und Vista, bzw. unter Vista auch in der Systemsteuerung. Da wo Volume 0 blau markiert ist, mit der rechten Maustaste drauf klicken und die Einstellung auswählen.

(So, mancher Raid-Besitzer wird sich jetztaber fragen, wieso er da nicht eher drauf gekommen ist... )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (14. Juli 2008)

@ jetztaber: Ah okay. Vielen Dank. Werde es die Tage mal testen.

Hab eure Ergebnisse eigetragen. Aber "jetztaber" zu schlagen wird ja schon übelst schwer. 


Gruß


----------



## SilentKilla (14. Juli 2008)

Ach quatsch, mit 2 Velicirapoten im RAID 0 sollte das kein Problem sein


----------



## jetztaber (14. Juli 2008)

Dazu dürfte ein Raid aus 2 x 1GB Spinpoints schon ausreichen, alleine schon finanziell...

Aber, Du wirst lachen, ich wollte mir tatsächlich ein Raid aus Raptoren für Betriebssysteme und ein zweites aus großen Platten für Daten zulegen. Ich hab sozusagen mit dem billigen angefangen, aber aus Kostengründen mir nie die Raptoren zugelegt. Zum Zeitpunkt der Beschaffung meines Raids haben die HD501LJ immerhin noch rund 130,- Tacken gekostet. Je Stück, versteht sich.

Mal sehen, heute kreisen meine Gedanken mehr um ein Raid aus 2 x Samsung Spinpoint F1 1000 GB. Die gehen für rund 110.- Euronen/Stück her. Andererseits könnt ich wirklich noch die Raptoren..., ne, ist gut... 

Und dann könnte so ein Raid 0 auch aus drei oder vier HD501LJ bestehen. Allerdings ist der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs mit dritter und vierter Platte nicht mehr so hoch wie von erster auf eine zweite. Aber man könnte aus Sicherheitsgründen auch spiegeln. 0+1 sozusagen. Aber das ist sowieso eine niemals endende Überlegung...


----------



## GoZoU (14. Juli 2008)

3,5 Zoll Samsung Spinpoint F1 750GB

Burst Speed:
237,6|GoZoU|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|750GB|X38|Windows Vista x64
Average read:
75,3|GoZoU|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|750GB|X38|Windows Vista x64


----------



## xTc (14. Juli 2008)

Eingetragen und upgedatet.

@ GoZou:  Du vergisst immer Random access (in Sekunden). 

@ jetztaber: Dann werd ich am Wochenende wohl meine beiden Seagates zum Raid0 zusammen packen.  Ma schaun was damit geht.

Vielleicht hol ich mir auch nächsten oder übernächsten Monat ne Velicirapoten. Mal sehen. 


Gruß


----------



## GoZoU (14. Juli 2008)

Das kommt daher, dass ich es im ersten Post vergessen habe und den für den zweiten einfach übernommen habe nur mit den entsprechenden Werten^^


Hier war ein Fehler -.-

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## xTc (14. Juli 2008)

Ist das jetzt noch eine neue Platte oder ein Nachtrag mit der Zeit vom anderen Post?

Hab die Zeit nun aus dem Screenshot nachgetragen. Falls es noch eine neue Platte ist, bescheid sagen, dann trage ich die noch ein.


Gruß


----------



## GoZoU (14. Juli 2008)

Vergiss das Ergebnis, war n Fehler von mir *duck und weg*. Übrigens verbessert sich bei mir der Burstspeed von Durchlauf zu Durchlauf, beim dritten Mal wird dann ein Maximum erreicht, das vierte Mal beginnt dann wieder nahe des Ursprungswertes. Kann das hier noch wer so belegen?

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## xTc (14. Juli 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Vergiss das Ergebnis, war n Fehler von mir *duck und weg*. Übrigens verbessert sich bei mir der Burstspeed von Durchlauf zu Durchlauf, beim dritten Mal wird dann ein Maximum erreicht, das vierte Mal beginnt dann wieder nahe des Ursprungswertes. Kann das hier noch wer so belegen?
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU



Nein, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Hab nun mehrere Läufe gemacht und hatte immer was anderes. Mal mehr, mal weniger.

Gruß


----------



## GoZoU (14. Juli 2008)

Ich teste das morgen nochmal weiter aus. Ich komm bis auf 242 MB/s Burstspeed (angefangen bei 238,xx) der nächste Durchlauf liegt dann wieder bei 238-239 MB/s

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## xTc (15. Juli 2008)

So, hier auch mal mein kleines Test-Raid0. Hängt an einem P5Q mit Asus Drice Xpert. Werde aber mal testen, ob ich mehr Speed bekomme wenn ich die Platten manuell als Raid0 installiere.

Burst
124,7|Raid 0|xTc|Seagate|ST340014AS|2 x 40|P45/ICH10R|Win XP SP2

Average
94,4|12,9|Raid 0|xTc|Seagate|ST340014AS|2 x 40|P45/ICH10R|Win XP SP2


----------



## maaaaatze (15. Juli 2008)

3,5 Zoll Platte..

*Burst-Speed*
246,1 | Maaaaatze | Seagate | ST3250410AS | 250GB | P35 | Windows XP SP2


*Average-Read*
89,3 | 15.1 | Maaaaatze | Seagate | ST3250410AS | 250GB | P35 | Windows XP SP2


----------



## Klutten (15. Juli 2008)

weiter gehts...*

3,5 Zoll Samsung Spinpoint F1 750GB*

Burst Speed:
241,1|Klutten|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|750GB|nForce 4 SLI x16|Win XP SP2

Average read:
74,5|18,1|Klutten|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|750GB|nForce 4 SLI x16|Win XP SP2


----------



## Special_Flo (15. Juli 2008)

so dann mach ich auch mal......
es ist neh 3,5 Zoll Platte!^^ 

*Burst-Speed*
*241,8|Special_Flo|Samsung|HD103UJ|1TB|965P/G|Win XP SP3*
*Average-Read*
*90,2|14,5|Special_Flo|Samsung|HD103UJ|1TB|965P/G|Win XP SP3*


----------



## xTc (15. Juli 2008)

So, alle eingetragen.

@ Klutten: Poste doch mal dein Raid0 mit den Raptors 



Gruß


----------



## Ecle (15. Juli 2008)

*Burst-Speed*
289,9 | Raid0 | Ecle | Seagate | ST3250410AS & ST3250620AS | 2x250GB | P35 | Windows XP SP2 32Bit


*Average-Read*
123,8 | 14.1 | Raid0 | Ecle | Seagate | ST3250410AS & ST3250620AS | 2x250GB | P35 | Windows XP SP2 32Bit


----------



## Klutten (15. Juli 2008)

Die Raptoren hab ich leider nicht mehr. Es kommt aber heute noch ein RAID 0 aus zwei Samsung F1 Platten. Ich habe mein System gerade schon auf eine alte HDD gespiegelt. Jetzt baue ich um und installiere Server 2008 auf dem RAID. Schaun mer mal was das so leistet. Sollte bis auf die Zugriffszeiten aber schneller als die Raptoren sein.


----------



## jetztaber (15. Juli 2008)

Hey, wenn Du gerade spielen kannst, weil alles gesichert ist, setz doch beim Raid mal Streifengrößen von 128KB und 64KB und wenn DU magst noch kleinere. Da würde mich mal interessieren, ob es Differenzen gibt und wenn ja, welche. Wir haben in diesem Forum noch nie über Streifengrößen im Raid gesprochen...

Ich kann meinen Schund derzeit leider nicht komplett sichern!


----------



## Klutten (15. Juli 2008)

Burst
333,5|Raid 0|Klutten|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|2 x 750|nForce 4 SLI x16|Win Server 2008 X64

Average
145,9|14,2|Raid 0|Klutten|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|2 x 750|nForce 4 SLI x16|Win Server 2008 X64


Kämpfe noch mit dem Betriebssystem. Das RAID-BIOS gibt leider kaum Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Muss mal schauen, ob es eine Konsole für das Betriebssystem gibt. Reiche es nach, falls ich was finde.


----------



## jetztaber (15. Juli 2008)

Das Teil hier sprengt so ziemlich jede Vorstellungskraft:
Bei zwei Stück davon müsste SATA II limitieren...

Samsung Spinpoint F1 RAID 1000GB SATA II


----------



## Klutten (16. Juli 2008)

Hmmm, die Leistungsdaten sind identisch mit der Desktopreihe. Die RAID-Edition zeichnet sich bestimmt nur durch eine bessere Lagerung und eventuell bessere elektronische Bauteile aus, damit im Dauerbetrieb nichts anbrennt. Mich würde es allerdings auch nicht wundern, wenn die Platten identisch sind und nur zu Marketingzwecken umgelabelt werden. Wer weiß.


----------



## xTc (16. Juli 2008)

So, hab mein System nun auf Raid0 umgestellt. Ich sag nur let's fetz. 

Burst
408,2|Raid 0|xTc|Seagate|ST3500320AS|2 x 500|X48|Win Vista SP1 x64

Average
166,8|12,1|Raid 0|xTc|Seagate|ST3500320AS|2 x 500|X48|Win Vista SP1 x64

Die anderen Ergebnisse trage ich nun auch mit ein. 


Gruß


----------



## HowDee (17. Juli 2008)

Hmm bissl langsam für U160 SCSI...
Meine Score:
*Burst-Speed*
96,7|HowDee|IBM|DDYS-T18350N|17,0GB|PT880Pro/Adaptec 29160|Windows XP SP2

*Average-Read*
28,3|HowDee|IBM|DDYS-T18350N|17,0GB|PT880Pro/Adaptec 29160|Windows XP SP2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## devon (17. Juli 2008)

_Burst Speed:_
222,6|devon|Samsung|HD642JJ|640GB|790i|Win XP SP2

_Average read:_
94,2|13,6|devon|Samsung|HD642JJ|640GB|790i|Win XP SP2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (17. Juli 2008)

So, hab euch beide eingetragen.

Schade, auch mit aktiviertem Rückschreibe Cache komme ich an "jetztaber's" Werte nicht ran. 


Gruß


----------



## devon (17. Juli 2008)

ups ich hab keine 5640GB sondern nur 640GB ist nur ne Spinpoint F1


----------



## Digger (17. Juli 2008)

231,4 | digger | maxtor | diamond max 21 | 250GB | P35 | XPHome
86,6 | 15,0 |digger | maxtor | diamond max 21 | 250GB | P35 | XPHome




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gruß digger


----------



## Maggats (18. Juli 2008)

3,5" sata

*Burst Speed:*

205,6 |maggats|Western Digital|WD5000AAKS|500GB|590SLI|Win XP SP 2

*Average read:*

71,5|13,3|maggats|Western Digital|WD5000AAKS|500GB|590SLI|Win XP SP 2

----------------------------------------------

3,5" Sata


*Burst Speed:*

234,7|Raid0|maggats|Western Digital||2x 74gb| 590SLI|Win XP SP 2

*Average read:*

118,3|8.0|Raid0|maggats|Western Digital||2x 74gb| 590SLI|Win XP SP 2


------------------------------------------------

3,5" e-sata

*Burst Speed:*

124,5 |maggats|Seagate|ST350063|500GB|590SLI|Win XP SP 2

*Average read:*

67,3|12.9|maggats|Seagate|ST350063|500GB|590SLI|Win XP SP 2


----------



## xTc (18. Juli 2008)

devon schrieb:


> ups ich hab keine 5640GB sondern nur 640GB ist nur ne Spinpoint F1



Hab es geändert. 

*@ Digger*: Welches Service Pack hast du drauf?


Die Restlichen wurden auch eingetragen.


Gruß


----------



## BigBadBoss (18. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub ich muss Western Digital mal etwas nach oben pushen 

3,5 Zoll SATA:

Burst
231,6|BigBadBoss|Western Digital|WD6400AAKS|640GB|nForce 630a|Win XP SP2

Average
97,9|12,5|BigBadBoss|Western Digital|WD6400AAKS|640GB|nForce 630a|Win XP SP2


----------



## xTc (19. Juli 2008)

BigBadBoss schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss Western Digital mal etwas nach oben pushen
> 
> 3,5 Zoll SATA:
> 
> ...



Hab dich eingetragen.

Bei der "Burst Speed-Statistik 3,5Zoll"-Statistik haben wir es nun das zwei Leute die gleichen Werte haben. Ich habe das Ganze einfach mit der "Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst" Methode gelöst.


Gruß


----------



## TALON-ONE (19. Juli 2008)

Hier mal meine:

*WD 3,5" SATA intern
Burst*
197,9|TALON-ONE|Western Digital|WD3200AAKS|320GB|Intel 975X|WIN XP SP2

*Average*
65,0|TALON-ONE|Western Digital|WD3200AAKS|320GB|Intel 975X|WIN XP SP2


*SAMSUNG 2,5" USB extern
Burst*
35,2|TALON-ONE|SAMSUNG|MP0804H|80GB|Intel 975X|WIN XP SP2

*Average*
26,8|TALON-ONE|SAMSUNG|MP0804H|80GB|Intel 975X|WIN XP SP2

Sind die Platten von meinem Muli

Kann mir den seltsamen Einbruch bei der WD nicht erklären, hab´s mehrmals durchlaufen lassen,
ist aber immer an der gleichen Stelle  
Versaut mir den Burst.


----------



## xTc (20. Juli 2008)

*@ TALON-ONE:*

Hab dich eingetragen.


Da haben sich aber doch schon eingie Platten in der Statistik angesammelt. Weiter sind natürlich sehr erwünscht. 


Gruß


----------



## DanielX (23. Juli 2008)

Mal ein kleines Update von mir, mit meinem neuen Asus P5Q Deluxe nachdem sich mein altes XFX verabschiedet hatt.
Das gute Asus macht direkt 17MB/s Burst-Speed mehr, aber was ist mit der IDE los.

*3,5" SATA intern*

Burst-Speed
221,2|DanielX|Samsung|HD501LJ|500GB|Asus P5Q Deluxe|Windows Vista x64 SP1

Avarage
69,1|14,2|DanielX|Samsung|HD501LJ|500GB|Asus P5Q Deluxe|Windows Vista x64 SP1

*3,5" IDE intern*

Burst-Speed
2650,7|DanielX|Seagate|ST3250624A|250GB|Asus P5Q Deluxe|Windows Vista x64 SP1

Avarage
56,2|14,5|DanielX|Seagate|ST3250624A|250GB|Asus P5Q Deluxe|Windows Vista x64 SP1


----------



## Fabian (24. Juli 2008)

3,5" Sata intern

Burst-Speed
223,0/Fabian/Samsung/Hd403LJ/400GB/Biostar TP35D2-A7/P35/Windows XP x32


Average
68,9/14,2/Fabian/Samsung/Hd403LJ/400GB/Biostar TP35D2-A7/P35/Windows XP x32


----------



## xTc (25. Juli 2008)

Hab euch beide eingetragen.

*@ DanielX:
*
Miss bei deinem IDE-Ergebnis bitte nochmal neu.  Das ist iwie komisch.


Gruß


----------



## DanielX (25. Juli 2008)

Ja ich finde es auch sehr komisch aber es ist immer noch das gleiche.

Und ich hab schon einige male gebencht, und das jetzt ist sogar mit meinem frischen OS.


----------



## Philster91 (29. Juli 2008)

*Burst Speed:*
128,9 MB/S | phil.cf| Seagate | ST3500630AS 3.AAK | 500 GB | 965P | Vista HP (x86)
125,5 MB/S | phil.cf| Seagate | ST3500320NS SN04 | 500 GB | 965P | Vista HP (x86)

*Average read:*
63,0 MB/S | 13,0 ms | phil.cf| Seagate | ST3500630AS 3.AAK | 500 GB | 965P | Vista HP (x86)
90,0 MB/S | 12,5 ms | phil.cf| Seagate | ST3500320NS SN04 | 500 GB | 965P | Vista HP (x86)

Wie kommt ihr alle auf Burst Speed-Raten von über 200 MB/s?


----------



## xTc (30. Juli 2008)

So, alles eingetragen.

DanielX, irgendwie komme ich mit deinem Ergebnis nicht klar.  Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das deine Platte so abgeht. 



Gruß


----------



## Dr.House (30. Juli 2008)

*WD Raptor 150 GB- 3,5"*
Burst Speed:
136,2 MB/s | Dr.House | WD | WDC WD 1500 ADFD | 150 GB | P45 | Win XP SP3

_Average read:_
78 MB/s | 7,9 ms | Dr.House | WD | WDC WD 1500 ADFD | 150 GB | P45 | Win XP SP3

*Samsung F1 640 GB- 3,5"
* Burst Speed:
247,4MB/s | Dr.House | Samsung | HD 642JJ | 640 GB | P45 |Win XP SP3

_Average read:_
90,7MB/s | 13,5 ms |Dr.House | Samsung | HD 642JJ | 640 GB | P45 | Win XP SP3

Das ist Platz 2 bei Burst Speed ! 

Wieso gibt es keine extra Tabelle für die Zugriffszeiten ? Da wäre ich auf der 1.


----------



## xTc (31. Juli 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es keine extra Tabelle für die Zugriffszeiten ? Da wäre ich auf der 1.



Genau deswegen gibt es da keine Statistik für.  Ne Spaß, ich denke mal darüber nach wie ich das Ganze lösen kann. 

Hab deine Ergebnisse überigens eingetragen.

Gruß


----------



## moddingfreaX (31. Juli 2008)

So, hab meine FP auch mal getestet:

*Samsung HD250HJ 3,5"*

Burst Speed:
196,2 MB/s| ModdingfreaX | Samsung | Samsung HD250HJ | 250 GB | 690G | Win XP Pro SP3


Average Read:
  88,5 MB/s|13,9 ms | ModdingfreaX | Samsung | Samsung HD250HJ | 250 GB | 690G | Win XP Pro SP3


----------



## grubsnek (31. Juli 2008)

Burst Speed:
207.3 MB/s | grubsnek | Samsung | SP2504C | 250GB | Vista

Average Read:
57.3 MB/s |14.2 ms | grubsnek | Samsung |SP2504C | 250 GB | Vista

Im Vergleich zu den anderen Kackt meine ja voll ab ^^


----------



## moddingfreaX (31. Juli 2008)

grubsnek schrieb:


> Burst Speed:
> 207.3 MB/s | grubsnek | Samsung | SP2504C | 250GB | Vista
> 
> Average Read:
> ...



Ein Screen ist erwünscht!


----------



## grubsnek (31. Juli 2008)

ok. hab ich vergessen. ich hoffe man kann es erkennen


----------



## xTc (1. August 2008)

*@ moddingfreaX:*

Habe dich eingetragen. 

*@ grubsnek:*

Ich würde dich bitten das Ganze nochmal neu zu machen. Du hast auch vergessen den Chipsatz mit anzugeben. Und die geposteten Werte stimmen nicht so ganz mit dem Screen überein. 

Wäre klasse wenn du es nochmal neu und dann richtig machen könntest! Danke. 


Gruß


----------



## XOR5 (1. August 2008)

so dann will ich auch mal *hehe*

2 Dinge vorweg ...

*1.)*HDTach, HDTune sagen über die reale Performance nicht viel aus!
 Wenn ihr *richtige Werte* haben wollt dann benutzt ATTO oder IOMeter mit unterschiedlichen
Benchmarkplattern!

*2.)* Die Burstwerte vom Mod _Jetztaber_ auf Seite 3 stimmt nicht! das sind Auslesefehler! ein typischer Bug von HDTach !!! *bitte korrigieren*

so nun aber ^^

_*Raid0*_
Burst
1210,9|Raid 0|XOR5|Western Digital|WD6400AAKS|8 x 640|E7520|XP_SP2

Average
832,0|9,9|Raid 0|XOR5|Western Digital|WD6400AAKS|8 x 640|E7520|XP_SP2

_*Raid5*_
Burst
1215,3|Raid 5|XOR5|Western Digital|WD6400AAKS|8 x 640|E7520|XP_SP2

Average
503,6|9,8|Raid 5|XOR5|Western Digital|WD6400AAKS|8 x 640|E7520|XP_SP2

_Info: die Raid5 Werte stimmen nicht ganz, sie müssten eigentlich bei über 600MB/s (READ) liegen
irgendwo liegt da ein Treiberbug vor :-/ denn beim eigentlich schwächeren Raid6 sieht es viel besser aus!_


*weitere Infos zur Plattform:*

Dual Xeon 2800MHz S604 _LV_
Intel SE7520AF2
16GB (4x4GB) Micron DDR2 Reg ECC
1x WD740ADFD 
8X WD6400AAKS _Raid5_
Areca 1680_D_ (8Port) pcie SAS IOP348 1200MHz _2GB write Cache_
Chenbro RM312 + MiniSAS Backplane
Dual Intel MF Pro/1000 Fibre
Seasonic M12 500W

_Questions?_ :o)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.House (1. August 2008)

Raid 0 mit 8 HDD`s ?  Das ist ja mal hammer geil !  Read 832 MB/s


----------



## grubsnek (2. August 2008)

_Burst Speed
_205.2 MB/s | grubsnek | Samsung | SP2504C | 250 GB | P35 | Vista Ultimate SP1 32bit

_Average read
_60.0 MB/s | 14.0 ms | grubsnek | Samsung | SP2504C | 250 GB | P35 | Vista Ultimate SP1 32bit


----------



## XOR5 (2. August 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Raid 0 mit 8 HDD`s ?  Das ist ja mal hammer geil !  Read 832 MB/s



sicher 

Normalerweise ist ja ein R*aid0 *sinnfrei ... Das Ziel der Aktion ist, die maximale 
Bandbreite des Controllers im Zusammenspiel mit den HDDs zu ergründen!

Es gibt nur eine Firma mit 2 Controllern die dies im "Consumerbereich" ermöglichen und das ist *Areca *mit dem _1231 für SATA_ und dem _1680 für SAS_!

alle anderen und auch kleine Controller Modelle von Areca machen bei ca 400MB/s *read* dicht!

Hier noch ein Bench mit *Raid6 *wo 2 HDDs ausfallen könnten ohne das die Daten hops sind!

_*Raid6*_
Burst
1191,4|Raid 6|XOR5|Western Digital|WD6400AAKS|8 x 640|E7520|XP_SP2

Average
540,3|10,3|Raid 6|XOR5|Western Digital|WD6400AAKS|8 x 640|E7520|XP_SP2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (4. August 2008)

*@ grubsnek:*

Vielen Dank. Jetzt stimmt alles. Habe dich eingetragen. 

*@ XOR5:*

Deine Werte sind der HAMMER.  Aber sag mal, möchtest du mir nicht 4 deiner 8 640er PLatten abgeben? 

Ne mal im Ernst, wirklich sehr coole Ergebnisse. Hab überigens alles eingetragen. 


Weiterhin möchte ich mich bei allen, die bis jetzt mitgemacht haben herzlich bedanken! 

Ich finde wir haben schon eine richtig kleine Datenbank mit Informationen zusammen. 

Gruß,
 Jan


----------



## XOR5 (4. August 2008)

*@xTc*

und ich dacht schon du willst den SAS Controller ^^

nee mal im ernst die HDDs sind schon recht nett und für ~60 EUR das Stück sicher kein Vermögen
was man da hinblättert, jedenfalls im Vergleich zum Areca Controller


----------



## xTc (4. August 2008)

XOR5 schrieb:


> *@xTc*
> 
> und ich dacht schon du willst den SAS Controller ^^
> 
> ...



Nein,Nein. Den brauch ich nicht. 


Kannst du nicht mal eine einzelne Platte testen? Und dann an einem normalen Controler? 

Wäre klasse.  Weil, ich überlege mir gerade eine solche Platte zu kaufen.


Gruß


----------



## Robär (4. August 2008)

Hier mal mein Raid-0.

Burst
250,6|Raid 0|Robär|Samsung|SP2504C|2 x 250|P45|Vista x64 SP1

Average
95,7|17,0|Raid 0|Robär|Samsung|SP2504C|2 x 250|P45|Vista x64 SP1

Edit:

und noch einmal mit diesem Rückschreibecache:

Burst
2466,1|Raid 0|Robär|Samsung|SP2504C|2 x 250|P45|Vista x64 SP1

Average
108,6|17,2|Raid 0|Robär|Samsung|SP2504C|2 x 250|P45|Vista x64 SP1

@jetztaber

kann man das mit dem Rückschreibecache anlassen, oder ist dies eher nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## XOR5 (4. August 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Nein,Nein. Den brauch ich nicht.
> 
> 
> Kannst du nicht mal eine einzelne Platte testen? Und dann an einem normalen Controler?
> ...



normale Controller, sowas hab ich gar nicht ? 

wenn du den write Wert übersiehst dann hier ein Bench mit 1xWD6400AAKS



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (4. August 2008)

@ Robär:

Eingetragen.

@ XOR5:

wtf? Warum hast du so einen hohen Burst Wert? 


Gruß


----------



## Westernis (4. August 2008)

Average read

75,5|13,4|Westernis|Samsung|HD753LJ |750GB|X38|Vista x64 SP1

Burst Speed

210,1|Westernis|Samsung|HD753LJ|750GB|X38|Vista x64 SP1


----------



## XOR5 (5. August 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> @ Robär:
> 
> Eingetragen.
> 
> ...



das ist die Interfacebandbreite des Controllers, wenn die richtig ausgelesen wird siehst du genau wie viel "Kraft" der Controller besitzt.
Wenn der Burstwert schon recht klein ist, dann wirste keine super Benchmarkwerte erreichen können ...

Hier mal 2 Beispiele in Form von 8x WD6400AAKS auf dem *Areca 1160 (16Port PCI-X) *und dem *3ware 9650 (12Port PCI-E)*

Wohlgemerkt genau wie der *Areca 1680 (8Port PCI-E) *alles Controller der +600 EUR Klasse.
Da HDTACH / HDTune und viele andere Tools sequenziell lesen, zeigt sich schnell wem die Puste ausgeht, fällt dir was auf? 

*3ware 9650 12Port PCI-E 8XRaid0 128kb



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

*Areca 1160 16Port PCI-X 8xRaid0 128kb



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## xTc (10. August 2008)

Burst Speed-Statistik 3,5Zoll Extern
212,7|xTc|Samsung|HD642JJ|640GB|GM965|Win Vista x32 SP1|eSata

Average read-Statistik 3,5Zoll Extern
90,9|16,3|xTc|Samsung|HD642JJ|640GB|GM965|Win Vista x32 SP1|eSata


----------



## Ecle (11. August 2008)

Raid6 kann man mit einem "normalen" Controller auch garnicht machen stimmts? Aber super ergenisse Xor


----------



## Klutten (21. August 2008)

Habe nochmal meine beiden alten Raptoren in die Finger bekommen....

Burst
207,1|Raid 0|Klutten|Western Digital|WD740GD|2 x 74|nForce 780i SLI|Win Vista X64 SP1

Average
121,2|8,1|Raid 0|Klutten|Western Digital|WD740GD|2 x 74|nForce 780i SLI|Win Vista X64 SP1


----------



## knipslicht (21. August 2008)

Na dann will ich auch mal.

Burst Speed:
191,9|knipslicht|Samsung|HD250HJ|250GB|P35|Vista SP1 (32bit)
175,9|knipslicht|Samsung|HD401LJ|400GB|P35|Vista SP1 (32bit)

Average read:
86,1|13,9|knipslicht|Samsung|HD250HJ|250GB|P35|Vista SP1 (32bit)
63,0|17,3|knipslicht|Samsung|HD401LJ|400GB|P35|Vista SP1 (32bit)

Es handelt sich bei beiden Modellen um interne 3,5"-Festplatten.


----------



## rxamax (31. August 2008)

Moin,
hier mal mein Ergebnis:
Burst Speed:
134.1 |rxamax|Seagate|ST3500320AS AD14|500GB|P35|Win XP SP3
Average Speed:
87.8|12.3|rxamax|Seagate|ST3500320AS AD14|500GB|P35|Win XP SP3

Der Burst Speed kommt mir sehr niedrig vor im Vergleich zu den Anderen?
Hat jemand eine Erklärung dafür?
rxamax
Edit: Screenshot vergessen. Kommt sofort
Danke das jemand das zusammengefügt hat 

Hier ist der Screenshot:


----------



## Ecle (14. September 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Random access (in Sekunden)


In Sekunden? oO. Schnell verbessern. Wir leben nich mehr im Mittelalter XD


----------



## Ecle (14. September 2008)

@rxamax

Sieht so aus als wenn irgenwas auf Sata 1 limitiert. Vielleicht kann dein Mobo nur Sata 1 oder du hast vergessen den Jumper zu ziehn oder das Kabel ist nur für Sata 1 gedacht


----------



## JimBeam (14. September 2008)

Average Read
90.3|15.8|JimBeam|Western Digital|WD6400AAKS|640GB|nForce 4|Win XP SP2

Burst Speed
129.9|JimBeam|Western Digital|WD6400AAKS|640GB|nForce 4|Win XP SP2


Average Read

82.4|15.0|JimBeam|Seagate|ST3250410AS|250GB|nForce 4|Win XP SP2

Burst Speed 
126.3|JimBeam|Seagate|ST3250410AS|250GB|nForce 4|Win XP SP2


----------



## fritzzz (16. September 2008)

Burst Speed:
356.5|Raid 0|fritzzz|Samsung|HD753LJ|750GB|P45|Vista 64 bit
 Average Read:
142,5|12,8|Raid 0|fritzzz|Samsung|HD753LJ|750GB|P45|Vista 64 bit


----------



## Olstyle (16. September 2008)

Burst Speed
208,2|Olstyle|Seagate|Barracuda 7200.10|250gb|ICH9R|Vista x64 SP1

Average Speed
84,3|15,1|Olstyle|Seagate|Barracuda 7200.10|250gb|ICH9R|Vista x64 SP1

Ich hab mal den entscheidenden Mobo-Chip, also die SB, und nicht die vollkommen irrelevante NB angegeben  .


----------



## SilentKilla (16. September 2008)

**Update*

3,5 Zoll, intern

**Burst-Speed*
203,7|SilentKilla|Samsung|HD103UJ|931GB|P45|Windows Vista x64 SP1

*Average-Read*
91,7|14,1|SilentKilla|Samsung|HD103UJ|931GB|P45|Windows Vista x64 SP1

*
3,5 Zoll, extern

**Burst-Speed*
 205,6|SilentKilla|Samsung|HD103UJ|931GB|P45|Windows Vista x64 SP1|eSATA

*Average-Read*
97,7|13,6|SilentKilla|Samsung|HD103UJ|931GB|P45|Windows Vista x64 SP1|eSATA


----------



## Mojo (28. September 2008)

*Burst Speed*
225,9|Mojo|Samsung|HD642JJ|640GB|P35|Win XP SP3

*Average-Read*
93,0|13,6|Mojo|Samsung|HD642JJ|640GB|P35|Windows XP SP3


----------



## MoS (28. September 2008)

*HDD1 3,5 Zoll intern SATA:*_

Burst Speed
_126.9 MB/s | MoS| Samsung | SP2504C | 250 GB | P35/ICH9R | WinXP Pro SP3 32bit

_Average read
_61.8 MB/s | 14.1 ms | MoS| Samsung | SP2504C | 250 GB | P35/ICH9R | WinXP Pro SP3 32bit


*HDD2 3,5 Zoll intern SATA:*

_Burst Speed
_126.7 MB/s | MoS| Samsung | SP2504C | 250 GB | P35 | WinXP Pro SP3 32bit

_Average read
_60.8 MB/s | 14.7 ms | MoS| Samsung | SP2504C | 250 GB | P35 | WinXP Pro SP3 32bit

Warum habe ich so wenig Burst Speed? Liegt das daran, dass nebenbei noch andere Programme liefen?


----------



## Olstyle (28. September 2008)

Deine Platte befindet sich wahrscheinlich im S-ATA 1 Modus bzw. unterstützt nur selbigen.


----------



## MoS (28. September 2008)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Deine Platte befindet sich wahrscheinlich im S-ATA 1 Modus bzw. unterstützt nur selbigen.


Wo kann ich das überprüfen - im Gerätemanager habe ich dazu nichts gefunden? Ich habe jetzt im BIOS mal AHCI aktiviert und den Treiber nachträglich installiert -> keine Änderung. Die HDD selber kann Sata2.


----------



## Olstyle (28. September 2008)

Auf den meisten HDD findet sich eine art "Stop-Jumper". Erst wenn du den ab ziehst bekommst du S-ATA 2.


----------



## MoS (28. September 2008)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Auf den meisten HDD findet sich eine art "Stop-Jumper". Erst wenn du den ab ziehst bekommst du S-ATA 2.


Das wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit - muss ich bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mal prüfen


----------



## MaN!aC (8. Oktober 2008)

Alt gegen Neu

3,5" IDE
_Burst Speed:_
91,8|MaN!aC|Seagate|ST380011A|80GB|nforce 4 SLI|Windows Vista x64 SP1

_Average read:_
47,4|14,7|MaN!aC|Seagate|ST380011A|80GB|nforce 4 SLI|Windows Vista x64 SP1


3,5" Sata
_Burst Speed:_
244,7|MaN!aC|Samsung|HD502IJ|500GB|nforce 4 SLI|Windows Vista x64 SP1

_Average read:_
75,6|13,6|MaN!aC|Samsung|HD502IJ|500GB|nforce 4 SLI|Windows Vista x64 SP1


----------



## whoozy (17. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche nach einer Erklärung, warum meine F1 so langsam unterwegs ist. Eine Spur ist die alte Firmware 1108. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Und hier die Werte:

Burst-Speed
200,7|whoozy|Samsung|HD642JJ|640GB|nForce4 Ultra|Windows XP SP2|SATAII

Average-Read
66,1|13,4|whoozy|Samsung|HD642JJ|640GB|nForce4 Ultra|Windows XP SP2|SATAII

Die Platte ist eine interne 3,5"

 Max. Read ist sowohl bei HDTach als auch bei HDTune 83 MB/s. Das ist doch sehr weit von 112 MB/s entfernt.  

Hoffe ihr habt gute Ideen und Tips.

Gruß
whoozy


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (10. Dezember 2008)

So also ich hab jetzt mal meine neue Spin Point F1 1TB Festplatte von Samsung eingebaut und getestet.

*Burst Speed:*
Burst Speed |Euer Username|Hersteller|Typ /Modell|Größe|Mainboard-Chipsatz|Betriebssystem
248,9|Dr-Datenschutz|Samsung|HD103UJ|1TB|X38|Win XP SP2


*Average-Read*
89,4|14,9|Dr-Datenschutz|Samsung|HD103UJ|1TB|X38|Windows XP SP2


mfg


----------



## Hackslash (10. Dezember 2008)

"3,5
*Burst Speed*
255,5|illidan1988|Western Digital|WD3000GLFS-01F8U0|300GB|i975X|Win XP x86 SP3
@SATA2
194,8|illidan1988|Western Digital|WD2500YS-01SHB0|250GB|i975X|Win XP x86 SP3
@SATA2
123,0|illidan1988|Samsung|HD103UJ|1000GB|i975X|Win XP x86 SP3
*@eSATA*

**UPDATE**
35,1|illidan1988|Western Digital|WD5000AAJB-00YRA0|500GB|i975X|Win XP x86 SP3
*@USB 2.0*
35,4|illidan1988|Maxtor|STM3320620A|320GB|i975X|Win XP x86 SP3
*@USB 2.0*

*Average Speed*
106,9|7,5|illidan1988|Western Digital|WD3000GLFS-01F8U0|300GB|i975X|Win XP x86 SP3
@SATA2
55,3|13,6|illidan1988|Western Digital|WD2500YS-01SHB0|250GB|i975X|Win XP x86 SP3
@SATA2
89,5|13,2|illidan1988|Samsung|HD103UJ|1000GB|i975X|Win XP x86 SP3
*@eSATA
* 
**UPDATE**
32,9|13,4|illidan1988|Western Digital|WD5000AAJB-00YRA0|500GB|i975X|Win XP x86 SP3
*@USB 2.0*
33,1|15,8|illidan1988|Maxtor|STM3320620A|320GB|i975X|Win XP x86 SP3
*@USB 2.0*

mfg


----------



## Biosman (11. Dezember 2008)

3,5"

Burst Speed:

2299,9|Raid 0|Biosman|Samsung|Spinpoint F1/HD322HJ|2 x 320 GB|P45|Vista 64 SP1

Average Speed:

270,9|13,2|Raid 0|Biosman|Samsung|Spinpoint F1/HD322HJ|2 x 320 GB|P45|Vista 64 SP1


----------



## xTc (11. Dezember 2008)

Hossa, da sammelt sich was an, wenn man den Thread verpennt. 


Hab mal ein großes Update gemacht. Und Gruß an die kleine Windböhe die mir da was ins Ohr geflüstert hat. 



Gruß


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2008)

hier meine sata platte :

*BURST Speed*

230,1|e-freak1|Samsung|252KJ|250GB|P35|Windows XP SP3

*Average-Read*

53,6|14,2|e-freak1|Samsung|252KJ|250GB|P35|Windows XP SP3

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=50570&stc=1&d=1229030668

MFG


----------



## xTc (23. Dezember 2008)

@ *e-freak1*:

Hab dich eingetragen.


Gruß


----------



## Der Dudelsack (23. Dezember 2008)

Cooler Thread wie immer


----------



## Player007 (23. Dezember 2008)

Meine externe HD (Samsung|HD322HJ|3,5 Zoll):

Burst-Speed
35,3|Player007|Samsung|HD322HJ|320GB|P35|Wind  ows Vista HP SP1

Average-Read
34,7|13,7|Player007|Samsung|HD322HJ|320GB|P35|Windows Vista HP SP1

eSata Ergebnisse folgen bald... 

Gruß


----------



## GamerPC (2. Januar 2009)

Meine 3,5" Western Digital

Burst Speed:
237,1 |GamerPC|Western Digital|WD5000AAKS|500GB|P35|XP SP3

Average read:
79,0|12,6|GamerPC|Western Digital|WD5000AAKS|500GB|P35|XP SP3


----------



## Dünnschi (3. Januar 2009)

Na dann will ich mich auch mal an eurem HSFPT beteiligen 
Platte ist eine interne 3,5" Maxtor!

_*Burst Speed:*_
88,8|Dünnschi|Maxtor|STM3250820A|250GB|X38|Win Vista x64 SP1

_*Average read:*_
46,7|17,5|Dünnschi|Maxtor|STM3250820A|250GB|X38|Win Vista x64 SP1


----------



## {FSs}Farmer (4. Januar 2009)

237.8|{FSs}Farmer|Samsung|HD642JJ|640|P45|Win Vista SP1




94.3|14.0|{FSs}Farmer|Samsung|HD642JJ|640|P45| Win Vista SP1

3,5 intern.


----------



## heartcell (4. Januar 2009)

Burst-Speed
202,7|heartcell|Seagatel|ST332082 OAS 3.AA |320GB|nForce 6100-4xx (MCP61)|Windows Vista x64 SP1

Average-Read
66,0|13,6|heartcell|Seagate|ST332082 OAS 3.AA|320GB|nForce 6100-4xx (MCP61)|Windows Vista x64 SP1


----------



## xTc (5. Januar 2009)

Ich danke euch für die neuen Ergebnisse.

Ich habe die Statistik geupdatet. 


Gruß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Januar 2009)

Hier mal die platte aus dem Eee pc 1000H, dazu folgt am donnerstag noch eine neue SSD 
(ist natürlich 2,5")
*
Burst-Speed*
125,2|D!str(+)yer|Seagatel|ST9160310AS 0303|160GB|Intel i945GME|Windows XP home SP3

*Average-Read*
56,2|23,2|D!str(+)yer|Seagate|ST9160310AS 0303|160GB|Intel i945GME|Windows XP home SP3

//edit
wie versprochen die neue SSD im 1000h 


*Burst-Speed*
116|D!str(+)yer|OCZ|Solid SSD 02.10104|160GB|Intel i945GME|Windows XP Pro SP3

*Average-Read*
95,4|0,2|D!str(+)yer|OCZ|Solid SSD 02.10104|60GB|Intel i945GME|Windows XP Pro SP3


----------



## Snoopy69 (13. Januar 2009)

@ D!str(+)yer

Danke für den Hinweis im anderen Thread. Ich will mich ja nicht beschweren, aber warum wird in Post #1 so viel Wert auf den Burst gelegt? Das sagt leider nichts über die reale System-Perf. aus.  Wie sieht es mit Lags mit der OCZ im 1000H aus? Welcher Controller ist darin verbaut? Hoffentlich nicht JMF602 *ohne B*

Mein Bench (Random Access/IOPS) passt zwar nicht zu den Bedingungen in Post #1, aber ich poste es hier trotzdem mal


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Januar 2009)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> @ D!str(+)yer
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis im anderen Thread. Ich will mich ja nicht beschweren, aber warum wird in Post #1 so viel Wert auf den Burst gelegt? Das sagt leider nichts über die reale System-Perf. aus.  Wie sieht es mit Lags mit der OCZ im 1000H aus? Welcher Controller ist darin verbaut? Hoffentlich nicht JMF602 *ohne B*




ne der hat nen Intel 82801GBM/GBH (ICH7-M) controller.

lags konnte ich vereinzelt feststellen, aber nur wenn zu viel auf einmal will 
also wenn ich die SSD wirklich auslaste. z.B. im netzwerk kopieren, ein video schauen, defragmentieren und entpacken , in dem worstcase szenario fäng das video ab und an mal an zu stocken, aber sonst konnte ich nichts beobachten


----------



## Snoopy69 (13. Januar 2009)

Ich meinte den Controller in der SSD. Oder hast du den gemeint?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Januar 2009)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Ich meinte den Controller in der SSD. Oder hast du den gemeint?




aso, in der SSD 

kein plan welcher da drin ist, hab gerad auf der OCZ seite geguckt, da steht aber auch nix brauchbares


----------



## Philster91 (13. Januar 2009)

Hier die Werte meines neuen Schatzes :*

Burst Speed:*
226,8|Philster91|Samsung|HD103UJ|1TB|P965|Vista HP x86

*Average read:*
96,1|13,5|Philster91|Samsung|HD103UJ|1TB|P965|Vista HP x86


----------



## Snoopy69 (13. Januar 2009)

*Burst Speed:*
738,7|Snoopy69|MTRON|Mobi 3035|4x 16GB|680i/Areca ARC-1210|XP x86

*Average read:*
363,6|*0,1*|Snoopy69|MTRON|Mobi 3035|4x 16GB|680i/Areca ARC-1210|XP x86


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Januar 2009)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> *Burst Speed:*
> 738,7|Snoopy69|MTRON|Mobi 3035|4x 16GB|680i|XP x86
> 
> *Average read:*
> 363,6|*0,1*|Snoopy69|MTRON|Mobi 3035|4x 16GB|680i|XP x86




4x16GB, ist das dieser adapter für SD-karten  ?


----------



## Snoopy69 (13. Januar 2009)

*Burst Speed:*
669,2|Snoopy69|Samsung|HD103UJ|4x 1TB|P965/Areca ARC-1210|Vista x64

*Average read:*
431,0|12,0|Snoopy69|Samsung|HD103UJ|4x 1TB|P965/Areca ARC-1210|Vista x64


----------



## Snoopy69 (13. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> 4x16GB, ist das dieser adapter für SD-karten  ?


Das sind normale SSDs


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Januar 2009)

Snoopy69 schrieb:


> Das sind normale SSDs




achso, raid aus 4 SSDs 

das is ja mal fett, das muss ja richtig rocken


----------



## Snoopy69 (13. Januar 2009)

Ja, geht heftig ab beim Arbeiten im OS.
Allerdings hab ich im mom. nur 2x 16GB im Einsatz. Mehr als 200MB/s. bei 0,1ms bringt da spürbar nichts mehr (die Perf. im OS ist nicht von der Datenrate abhängig). Das geht nur noch über noch niedrigere Zugriffszeit (siehe iRam weiter vorne). Mehr Power in bezahlbarem Rahmen gibts nicht. (ausser Acard 9010 vielleicht noch).

Ich persönlich stehe mehr auf IOPS (verarbeitete Dateien/sek.), weil dies aussagekräftiger ist als sequentielle Datenrate.
Deshalb auch der eigens erstellte Thread "HD Tune 3.50 - Random Access-Benchmark"


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. Januar 2009)

hallo zusammen, hier mal ein update mit einer Seagate 250 GB ST 3250410AS, die Burstrate hat sich im vergleich zu meiner "alten" Samsung 252KJ leicht verbessert, der random access leicht verschlechtert, doch der average read hat einen kräftigen schub nach oben bekommen :

Seagate SATA 3,5" ST-3250410AS 250gb

*BURST SPEED* :

234,3|e-freak1|Seagate|ST-3250410AS|250GB|P35|Windows XP SP3

*AVERAGE READ* :

85,0|15,4|e-freak1|Seagate|ST-3250410AS|250GB|P35|Windows XP SP3

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=64353&stc=1&d=1232552717


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (21. Januar 2009)

Bin heut zum ersten mal hier auf den thread gestoßen... muss ich wohl die tage mal ran, wa...!


----------



## affabanana (17. Februar 2009)

Notebook Seagate 2.5" Zoll

*BURST SPEED* :

226.5 |affabanana|Seagate|ST9120411ASG DE13|120GB|DELL-M2400-PM45|Win XP-pro-SP3


*AVERAGE READ* : 
64.8|16.0|affabanana|Seagate|ST9120411ASG DE13|120GB|DELL-M2400-PM45|Win XP-pro-SP3



Gruß
affabanana


----------



## DA-Beginner (19. Februar 2009)

Servus 3,5" (intern)

Burst
243,8 |ÐA-Beginner|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|320 GB|P43|WIN XP SP3

Average Read
98,0|13,4|ÐA-Beginner|Samsung|Spinpoint F1|320 GB|P43|WIN XP SP3


----------



## Falcon (21. Februar 2009)

Hier auch mal meine Werte... War mal so frei und hab nicht den Mainboard Chipsatz angegeben, sondern den Chipsatz an dem die Platten tatsächlich hängen 

3.5" Intern an OnBoard RAID Controller Marvell 88SE6111:

957.5 MB/s | RAID 0 | Falcon | Seagate | ST3500320AS | 2*500GB | ATi 790FX | Windows Vista

133.3 MB/s | 15.5ms | RAID 0 | Falcon | Seagate | ST3500320AS | 2*500GB | ATi 790FX | Windows Vista


----------



## Falcon (22. Februar 2009)

Hab ein bisschen Optimiert ...
Ich leg mal nach 

1718,6 MB/s | RAID 0 | Falcon | Seagate | ST3500320AS | 2*500GB | ATi 790FX | Windows Vista

152,1 MB/s | 15.8ms | RAID 0 | Falcon | Seagate | ST3500320AS | 2*500GB | ATi 790FX | Windows Vista


----------



## dmcq (2. März 2009)

3416,6|Raid0|DMcQ|Samsung|Spinpoint F1 HD322HJ|320GB| P45 |XP SP3 32bit

129,2|13,3ms|Raid0|DMcQ|Samsung|Spinpoint F1 HD322HJ|320GB| P45 |XP SP3 32bit 

mfg


----------



## No0dle (2. März 2009)

3,5", Intern, S-ATA 300:

Burst Speed:
241,0 | No0dle | Samsung | HDS753LJ | 750 GB/32MB Cache | P45/ICH10R | Win Vista x64 SP1

Average read:
74,9 | 14,6 | No0dle | Samsung | HDS753LJ | 750 GB/32MB Cache | P45/ICH10R | Win Vista x64 SP1


----------



## Sterni75 (13. April 2009)

3,5"

*BURST Speed:*

2499|Raid 0|Sterni75|Samsung|Spinpoint F1/HD322HJ|2 x 320 GB|P45/ICH10|Vista 64 SP1

*Average-Read:*

216,3|11,5|Raid 0|Sterni75|Samsung|Spinpoint F1/HD322HJ|2 x 320 GB|P45/ICH10|Vista 64 SP1


----------



## madace (14. April 2009)

202,5 |madace|WD 5000AAJS|500 GB|P45|Win XP SP3

235,4 |madace|WD 5000AAKS|500GB|P45|Win XP SP3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FoXXie (15. April 2009)

Burst
174.3 | FoXXie |Hitachi | HUA721050KLA GK60 (Ultrastar) | 500 GB | nForce 650i SLI | Windows XP SP3

Average
76.9 | 12.5 | FoXXie |Hitachi | HUA721050KLA GK60 (Ultrastar) | 500 GB | nForce 650i SLI | Windows XP SP3

Kein Raid,3,5 Zoll




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrSin (15. April 2009)

So ich auch:

(mit Rückschreibcache)
Burst Speed:

2776,2|Raid 0|DrSin|Seagate|ST3250410AS|3*250GB|P35/ICH9|Win Vista X64 SP1

Averange Speed:
254,2|15.1|Raid 0|DrSin|Seagate|ST3250410AS|3*250GB|P35/ICH9|Win Vista X64 SP1


----------



## DON (18. April 2009)

_Burdt Speed:_
226,0 | DON | Samsung | HD321KJ | 320GB | nForce 780a SLI | Win seven beta x64

_Average read:_
67.4 | DON | Samsung | HD321KJ | 320GB | nForce 780a SLI | Win seven beta x64

3,5" Platte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madace (18. April 2009)

Irgendwie wird die 1. Seite nicht mehr aktualisiert...


----------



## FsK (19. April 2009)

_z.B. für Burst Speed:_
2299.3 MB/s|FsK|Hitachi|HDP725050GLA360|500|P45|XP SP3

_Und für Average read:_
81MB/s|FsK|Hitachi|HDP725050GLA360|500|P45|XP SP3


----------



## FoXXie (2. Mai 2009)

Du hast bei Average Read die ms falsch dargestellt
Verbesser mal ^^


----------



## MadMarc69 (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

nun auch meine Messwerte an einem Asus P5WDG2 WS pro Mainboard mit Intel QX6850@3,5Ghz und 8 GB Corsair Dominator Hauptspeicher:

Burst Speed:

2311,2 MB/s|Raid 0|MadMarc69|Samsung|Spinpoint F1 DT HD103UJ|2 * 1000 GB| Intel i975X|Vista 64 Bit


Average Read:

330,0 MB/s|13,7 ms|Raid 0|MadMarc69|Samsung|Spinpoint F1 DT HD103UJ|2 * 1000 GB|Intel i975X|Vista 64 Bit

MfG MadMarc69


----------



## Klutten (8. Juni 2009)

Deaktiviere mal den Rückschreibe-Cache ....dann erhälst du auch realistische Werte. 

Das hier nennt sich Auslesefehler deluxe.


----------



## FoXXie (6. Juli 2009)

So,mal meine neue Seagate FreeAgent Xtreme Probiert.

Alles unter Firewire,deshalb die gerade Skala. eSata wird nachgereicht.

burst
41,2|FoXXie|Seagate|FreeAgent Xtreme|1000GB|nVidia nForce 650i SLI|Windows 7 32Bit|Extern 3,5Zoll|Firewire 400

average

40,3|14,8|FoXXie|Seagate|FreeAgent Xtreme|1000GB|nVidia nForce 650i SLI|Windows 7 32Bit|Extern 3,5Zoll|Firewire 400


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. Juli 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hier mal die platte aus dem Eee pc 1000H, dazu folgt am donnerstag noch eine neue SSD
> (ist natürlich 2,5")
> 
> wie versprochen die neue SSD im 1000h
> ...



Oh man, der Eee PC lässt die SSD ja echt ma mit angezogener Handbremse Laufen^^


*Burst-Speed*
178,9|D!str(+)yer|OCZ|Solid SSD 02.10104|60GB|Intel X58|Windows XP Pro SP3

*Average-Read*
143,3|0,2|D!str(+)yer|OCZ|Solid SSD 02.10104|60GB|Intel X58|Windows XP Pro SP3


----------



## maschine (28. August 2009)

So dann will ich auch mal

Burst Speed
378,6|Raid 0|maschine|Seagate|ST3500320AS|2 x 500 GB|Intel X58|Vista Ultimate SP1 x64
Average Read
165,7|12,1|Raid 0|maschine|Seagate|ST3500320AS|2 x 500 GB|Intel X58|Vista Ultimate SP1 x64

Burst Speed
225,9|maschine|Samsung|HD103UJ|1 TB|Intel X58|Vista Ultimate SP1 x64
Average Read
91,3|13,3|maschine|Samsung|HD103UJ|1 TB|Intel X58|Vista Ultimate SP1 x64
3,5" versteht sich

Und ich finde wenn schon Externe Festplatten drinne sind sollten auch USB/eSATA Sticks rein 

Burst Speed
33,0|maschine|OCZ|ATV|32 GB|Intel X58|Vista Ultimate SP1 x64|USB
Average Read
32,2|0,6|maschine|OCZ|ATV|32 GB|Intel X58|Vista Ultimate SP1 x64|USB


Achja und nochwas, wenn ich mir so eure Zugriffszeiten von 14,2 *Sekunden* angucke, solltet ihr vielleicht mal ersthaft darüber nachdenken euch neue Platten zu kaufen  Das sollte mal schnellstens gefixt werden 

Achja und @Falcon: Ich glaube du solltest mal deinen Rückschreibecach deaktivieren, ne Burstrate von fast 1GB/s mit der selben Config scheint mir ziemlich unrealistisch


----------



## Player007 (28. August 2009)

3,5" Externe Festplatte per Esata:

190,9|Player007|Samsung|HD322HJ|320GB|P35|Win Vista SP1 X64

94,1|13,5|Player007|Samsung|HD322HJ|320GB|P35|Win Vista SP1 X64

Gruß


----------



## Snoopy69 (28. August 2009)

Beide Benches jeweils am ARC-1261ML

links:
765,8|0,1|Snoopy69|Acard|9010|32GB|nf790i|Win XP SP3 (Quad-Raid 0)
645,8 write


rechts:
404,2|11,5|Snoopy69|Samsung|HD103UJ|4000GB|P45|Vista x64 (Raid 6 - brutto 6000GB)


Burst links:

973,5MB/s.


Burst rechts:

791,2MB/s.


----------



## maschine (28. August 2009)

Ich merke schon mein Wiederbelebungsversuch war erfolgreich  Na dann will ich doch direkt mal mit meiner externen Platte nachlegen 

Burst Speed
36,2|maschine|Fujitsu|Storagebird XL-E|500 GB|Intel X58|Vista Ultimate SP1 x64|USB
Average Read
34,6|13,2|maschine|Fujitsu|Storagebird XL-E|500 GB|Intel X58|Vista Ultimate SP1 x64|USB


Achja und wenn du meine Daten einträgst solltest du dir die Average read-Statistik 3,5Zoll Extern nochmal genauer angucken, ich würde sagen da hat jemand die Schule geschwänzt 
Und noch ein kleiner Verbesserungstipp, lass wenigstens eine Zeile Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Tabellen, dann wirkts direkt viel ordentlicher 

@Snoopy69: Altaaa was machst du denn?  Zuviel Geld oder wie siehts aus?


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. August 2009)

Hier mal meine neue Seagate 7200.12 250GB :

Burst Speed

183,3|e-freak1|Seagate|ST3250318AS|250GB|P35|Windows7 RC1 64bit

Average-Read

107,4|16,1|e-freak1|Seagate|ST3250318AS|250GB|P35|Windows7 RC1 64Bit


Der Burst Speed hast sich im Vergleich zu meiner alten Samsung 252KJ etwas verschlechtert, was aber keine allzu grosse Rolle spielt.

Der Average Read Wert hingegen hat sich einfach mal verdoppelt.



Mfg


----------



## nuh81 (29. August 2009)

hier sind meine, was etwas komisch aussieht, da sie so bei zusammen sind. Denn der kleine ist ein 
WD Caviar SE mit 16MB Chache und der große WD Caviar Black mit 32MB Chache.

233,8|nuh81|Western Digital|WD3200AAKS|320GB|X48|Vista 32bit SP2   3,5"
235,8|nuh81|Western Digital|WD6401AALS|640GB|X48|Vista 32bit SP2   3,5"


96,6|17,1|nuh81|Western Digital|WD3200AAKS|320GB|X48|Vista 32bit SP2   3,5"
94,4|12,1|nuh81|Western Digital|WD6401AALS|640GB|X48|Vista 32bit SP2   3,5"


----------



## maschine (29. August 2009)

Hm eigentlich braucht ihr hier eh nix mehr zu posten: Geändert von xTc (22.04.2009 um 19:08 Uhr)
Ich geh mal nich davon aus das er das irgendwann nochmal aktualisiert


----------



## Snoopy69 (29. August 2009)

Hab ich jetzt gewonnen?


----------



## maschine (29. August 2009)

Ja hast du^^
Wofür brauchst du denn bitteschön so ne krasse Performance?


----------



## snapstar123 (29. August 2009)

So jetzt mal meine zwei, eine 3,5" und eine 2,5"Extern mit USB 2.0 Anschluss

*Burst Speed*
217,9|snapstar123|Samsung|HD 502IJ 1AA0|500GB|750SLI|Windows Vista Ultimate SP2 32bit|3,5"
*Average Read*
77,1|13,4|snapstar123|Samsung|HD 502IJ 1AA0|500GB|750SLI|Windows Vista Ultimate SP2 32bit|3,5"

*Burst Speed*
37,6|snapstar123|TrekStor|DS pocket x.u 100|500GB|750SLI|Windows Vista Ultimate SP2 32bit|2,5" Extern USB 2.0
*Average Read*
35,8|16,4|snapstar123|TrekStor|DS pocket x.u 100|500GB|750SLI|Windows Vista Ultimate SP2 32bit|2,5" Extern USB 2.0

Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Snoopy69 (29. August 2009)

maschine schrieb:


> Ja hast du^^
> Wofür brauchst du denn bitteschön so ne krasse Performance?


Hat sich "zufällig" ergeben...
Ich wollte eigentlich nur ein Acard 9010, aber 4GB-Riegel (DDR2) waren so dermaßen teuer, dass es besser war 2x Acard 9010 mit 2-GB-Riegeln zu kaufen, die nur 1/3 von 4GB-Riegeln kosten.


----------



## snapstar123 (30. Oktober 2009)

Wollte mal Fragen ob dieser Thread noch aktuell ist und noch Updates gemacht werden.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## JC88 (30. Oktober 2009)

Mal testen obs aktualisiert wird

Meine 3,5" Platte intern

 239,0|JC88|Samsung|HD103UJ|1TB|P45|Win Vista 64bit

 81,8|13,3|JC88|Samsung|HD103UJ|1TB|P45|Win Vista 64bit


----------



## snapstar123 (30. Oktober 2009)

@JC88 hoffe auch denn mit meiner Externen 2,5" habe ich dann denn ersten Platz sicher , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## JC88 (30. Oktober 2009)

Sind eig SSDs auch erlaubt?
oder bringen die bei sowas überhaupt keinen vorteil?


----------



## snapstar123 (30. Oktober 2009)

JC88 schrieb:


> Sind eig SSDs auch erlaubt?
> oder bringen die bei sowas überhaupt keinen vorteil?



Weis nicht ob die erlaubt sind aber sie währen wesentlich schneller und du währst glaube ich dann auf den ersten Platz damit , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## maschine (30. Oktober 2009)

Nur so als Hinweis, die Liste wird nicht mehr aktualisiert, sie wurde es auch schon seit nem halben Jahr nicht mehr 
Für SSDs müsste am besten ne eigene Kategorie her, es ist aber auch schon eine bei den normalen Platten drin.

@die Mods: Da xTc die Liste ja nicht mehr aktualisiert würde ich mal vorschlagen das dass jemand anders übernimmt, ich würde mich auch dafür bereit erklären


----------



## MUBBLE (31. Oktober 2009)

Ja bitte aktualisieren, haben ja sogar schon einen der es übernehmen würde.

3,5 Zoll
Burst Speed:
265|MUBBLE|Hitachi|HDT721010SLA|1000GB|P43|Win XP SP3

Average read:
95|13,3|MUBBLE|Hitachi|HDT721010SLA|1000GB|P43|Win XP SP3


----------



## Sight (23. November 2009)

3,5 Zoll Raid 0

Burst Speed:
*369,7 MB/s|Sight|Samsung|HD252KJ|2x 250GB|SB710|Win 7 Ulti x64*

Average Read:
*98,9| 14,6 |Sight|Samsung|HD252KJ|2x 250GB|SB710|Win 7 Ulti x64*


----------



## MrHide (11. September 2010)

3,5 Zoll Raid 0

Burst Speed:
*456 MB/s|MrHide|WesternDigital|WD3000HLFS|2x 300GB|X58|Win 7 Ulti x64*

Average Read:
*186| 7,2 |MrHide|WesternDigital|WD3000HLFS|2x 300GB|X58|Win 7 Ulti x64




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## djnoob (12. September 2010)

*Burst Speed:*
227,8|djnoob|Samsung|HD322GJ|320GB|AMD 790FX|Win XP SP2 64bit

*Average Read:*
130,6|djnoob|Samsung|HD322GJ|320GB|AMD 790FX|Win XP SP2 64bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snoopy69 (10. Mai 2011)

.....


----------



## Snoopy69 (10. Mai 2011)

10x 1TB Samsung F1 @ Raid 5 am Areca ARC-1261ML
den Rest spare ich mir - in Post #1 wird ja eh nichts mehr gemacht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

